# Crossbows who owns what?



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm looking at a crossbow for the wife do to a hurt shoulder. She drew her bow back and all I heard was what sounded like a bowl of rice cripes and a face full of tears. So we are crossbow shoping . There are so many out there. I won't be buying a 1k plus model so we are looking in the lower middle range. Just wondering who owns what? And who who has own one that they won't be buying again .


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

We have a PSE Toxic... 150lb draw. Not sure of speed. Haven't shot at a deer yet but it is on target and very flat out to 40yrds (haven't tried any further). Came with quiver, 4x scope with 5 horizontal reticles, and 6 arrows with target points & 3 razor broadheads. Also the draw device. It was brand new and we got it off of ebay for $499 + tax. I'm sure there's someone on here that is a lot more knowledgeable than myself on this. Hopefully drawing down on a deer in 2 weekends - will let you know how it did.

T-BONE


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Purchased a Ten Point Titan Extreme a few weeks ago. The package deal is around $600 but I order a six pack of carbon bolts so with shipping & all it was right under $700. I am extremely impressed with the crossbow. Super accurate, fairly fast (335 fps), and seems to be well built. One thing I was a little surprised about is it is a little loud and cocking it takes some time getting used to. I read as much as possible before buying and it seems like Ten Point has a pretty good reputation which is why I went this route. Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a Barnett Quad 400, that I am pretty happy with, but I am looking to sell. PM me if you are interested. I am located in the Houston TX area.


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Last year a friend gave me his first crossbow , Arrow Precision Inferno Fury . With 175 lbs. draw , 235 fps . it's certainly not the baddest crossbow out there . It shoot's flat out to 35 yds. and comes with 6 bolts , red dot scope , quiver , and a sling , Midway USA has them on sale right now for $139.99 , regular price is $189.99 . If I didn't already have one ,I'd buy this one just to try out . I enjoy shooting it at only a little over 5 1/2 lbs.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I have a Barnett Recriut, it's OK I guess, havn't shot anything YET, don't use it much.....it just ain't the same. It's got a good trigger, over 300fps, not to loud from the others I've heard. Since my shoulder went South and couldn't pull my bow anymore I just had to have something to get me in the woods early, but it's just not the same. Been doing this 35 yrs and it seems now with the introduction of the xbow everybody is doing this......


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Go to an archery shop and see how different ones feel to her. Some are very heavy and awkward...others not so much.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Have a Barnett Ghost 385. I love it and it will split bolts when practicing. Shoots 385 fps.


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

I bought a Southern Crossbow, the Risen XT with adjustable stock and AR platform. I'm not a big fan of the all black AR look but I bought it because it was lighter than most crossbows, especially if you remove the long rubber grip and just use the vertical fore-grip. It advertises 350 fps but I haven't bothered to test it. It is very accurate out to 40 yds which is as far as I've tried and have no doubt it would be effective out to 60lb. I think you can get them on ebay for $550 with scope, 4 bolts, quiver and cocking rope.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Can't help you with brands, etc, but I can tell you this. If she or you have never shot one before, keep the thumb of your supporting hand down!!! I shot one for the first time a few weeks ago and my left thumb was as big as a tomato for a week. 

Apparently I'm not the only knucklehead that's done this. While cold soaking my now swelling thumb I grabbed the manual from my buddy and thumbed (yes I just played the terrible pun card) through it. On first or second page was a picture of a thumb sticking up with a big red X over it.


----------



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the review of the southern crossbow. That's a brand in my list.


----------



## SYCO (Dec 1, 2007)

I shoot an excalibur Exomax and love it. Cabelas is running a sale on the older model Excalibur crossbows right now. This is the same bow I shoot except has the thumbhole stock, 350 FPS and as accurate as they get, I can service my own bow without a press. The new Matrix models have shorter limbs and are more compact but for $500.00 with a lifetime warranty this is hard to beat. Slap a red dot or a scope on it and you will have a good shooter.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Exca...tt=excalibur&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

SYCO said:


> I shoot an excalibur Exomax and love it. Cabelas is running a sale on the older model Excalibur crossbows right now. This is the same bow I shoot except has the thumbhole stock, 350 FPS and as accurate as they get, I can service my own bow without a press. The new Matrix models have shorter limbs and are more compact but for $500.00 with a lifetime warranty this is hard to beat. Slap a red dot or a scope on it and you will have a good shooter.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Exca...tt=excalibur&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


I have the same one and it is extremely light weight and accurate. The only down side is the width, but you can change out strings in the field without having to adjust wills and have a bow press.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

I've got an old Horton Legend that I've killed about a dozen deer with. I've had it for 13 or 14 years so I don't have any idea how it compares to the newer models. I just know that it will send a 125 grain mechanical broadhead through a deer so fast they usually don't even know they've been hit. They just stand there trying to figure out what just happened and then they fall over. I did have one buck run off about 30 yards but he was the only one that didn't fall where he was hit.


----------



## bighrt4 (Oct 26, 2012)

Barnett Quad 400, I am new to Xbows and this is my first one. I really like it so far. It was easy to sight in and I can hit bulls-eyes all day at 25-40 yards.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Bought my dad a Ten Point Titan Extreme last Christmas. He has taken two deer with it so far this year, and really likes it.

I think I'm going to get him the string supressor setup this year.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Dang crossbow hunters!

Inly kidding. My grandpa shoots a 10 point crossbow because of his shoulder. Ive shot a couple pigs with it and i really like it. Fast, accurate, and the hand winch is awesome


----------

